# Suffolk area



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Heading back home today from a long weekend away. Going to try paddy and Scott's today but are there any more recommended around the bury st Edmunds area. I'm coming from sibton. Thanks.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Frank and earnest opened a cafe as well, slightly out of town (was closed when I tried to go though). Also I'll definitely try Guat's Up next time I'm back; 7 Guildhall St, Bury St Edminds IP33 1PR


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Frank and earnest opened a cafe as well, slightly out of town (was closed when I tried to go though). Also I'll definitely try Guat's Up next time I'm back; 7 Guildhall St, Bury St Edminds IP33 1PR


thanks. popping to honey and Harvey too in Woodbridge unless opposite direction.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Guat's Up is meant to be OK, it's a Butterworth's venture.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I tried the Firestation in Woodbridge and had probably the worst cappuccino ive had from a shop in a long long time. In the same road as Honey and Harveys.

I think they actually put cream on top rather than steamed milk. MsRatty implored me to drink it and not say anything, so i did, just to keep her happy. But I did wonder what the barista had done.

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g186387-d5452701-Reviews-The_Firestation-Woodbridge_Suffolk_East_Anglia_England.html


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I tried the Firestation in Woodbridge and had probably the worst cappuccino ive had from a shop in a long long time. In the same road as Honey and Harveys.
> 
> I think they actually put cream on top rather than steamed milk. MsRatty implored me to drink it and not say anything, so i did, just to keep her happy. But I did wonder what the barista had done.
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g186387-d5452701-Reviews-The_Firestation-Woodbridge_Suffolk_East_Anglia_England.html


just passed there  luckily didn't go in. they roast their own beans


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

The Firestation has been my goto place for Coffee in Woodbridge for about the last couple of months now. This time last year I would've gone past it without a second thought on my way to H&H. H&H has not been quite the same since they changed from Hasbean to Butterworth. I've not noticed the Flat Whites being that bad in the Firestation TBH. There's always the wild Strawberry behind the town hall as an alternative, they serve Allpress in there.


----------

